# Download 3d Max 2010



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يونيو 2009)

\السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء الى حضراتكم النسخة الجديدة من برنامج الـــ 3D max 2010

اتمنى ان ينتفع بيها الجميع و شكرا

الجزء الاول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=863YBDOA

الجزء الثانى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GYH08YGF

الجزء الثالث
http://www.slingfile.com/file/tzJsXTII7c

الجزء الرابع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I7ZF672U

الجزء الخامس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5RLH9PN9



و شكرا :56:


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم جاري التحميل..............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يونيو 2009)

وحش العمارة قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم جاري التحميل..............




و حش العمارة كيف حالك اتمنى ان تكون بخير

و ان شاء الله اتمنى ان تنتفع بالبرنامج انت و باقى الزملاء


----------



## agms909 (20 يونيو 2009)

/vb/showthread.php?t=32578


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يونيو 2009)

agms909 قال:


> /vb/showthread.php?t=32578




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روعه (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي 
الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 يونيو 2009)

روعه قال:


> شكرا اخي
> الله يجزيك كل الخير




و يجزيك ان شاء الله ....................


----------



## Esraa Ashraf (1 أغسطس 2009)

thankthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Esraa Ashraf (1 أغسطس 2009)

thankthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## محمد السواكنى (30 أغسطس 2009)

عفوا يا اخى دايما الموقع محجوب


----------



## eaa81 (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على المجهود
لكن الروابط مش شغاااالة
ممكن روابط جديدة
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

الموقع لا يعمل يا اخي
وشكرا


----------



## hazan (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخي العزيز على البرنامج


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أبريل 2010)

الشكر لله جميعا ............


----------



## سرى مريسات (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا المشاركة من المنتدى


----------



## فارس الافق (15 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافيه
ولكن شرح لطريقة تنصيب البرنامج ؟؟؟


----------



## alhussien1980 (16 أبريل 2011)

الرابطة مزالة يا اخي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 أبريل 2011)

alhussien1980 قال:


> الرابطة مزالة يا اخي



و الله انا اسف بخصوص الروابط لان المتوفر الان اعتقد انه ماكس 2012 اما 2010 اعتقد ان الروابط لم تكن فعله فى الوقت الحالى

اعتذر مرة اخرى


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (19 أبريل 2011)

اخى الكريم موقع الميجا ابلود لايعمل فى السعوية ارجو التحميل على موقع اخر


----------



## هواري بومدين (30 أبريل 2011)

الروابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط لا تعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ......ارجوا الاصلاح


----------



## aboelkasem (18 مايو 2011)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuu
But the link is 't runing


----------



## mohammed alsbbagh (19 مايو 2011)

اخى الكريم الرابط مش شغال وشكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مايو 2011)

حاول رفع البرنامج علي هذا الموقع......... تحميل حتي 300 M

http://www.sendspace.com/

تحياتي


----------



## usam81 (4 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع*


----------



## محمد سعيد عبدالصمد (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------

